# Captured 109 pics



## Chingachgook (Dec 17, 2006)

X


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

very interesting.It looks to me as if these pics present Bf109E-4 from III/JG52.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow never seen them before!


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 19, 2006)

Goood info Wurger!
But I would be more accurate: Bf 109E-4 from 9./JG 52. 
Note the Fug 7 antenna mast with 3 links (ealry type), as well a back mirror on the top of the windscreen.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

You are right.Without my glasses I'm a bit blind.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

X


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey some nice shots, look forward to seeing more. 
That last one looks like a G-6?


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 5, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 5, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent stuff Chingachgook.  
Unfortunately one of the pics was horizontal flipped.I've corrected it and I hope you haven't taken offence at me.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 6, 2007)

X


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

well spotted actually, had you seen the picture before or did the 7 give it away?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2007)

No Lanc, I have never seen the pic before but I'm not sure.The seven has given it away and an engine cowling ( a lack of the air intake for the suppercharger).


----------



## Bullo Loris (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the Swiss Bf-109, I think that Bf-109 is one of the best plane of the WWII:













Bullo Loris


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 7, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2007)

To be honest, no


----------



## Chingachgook (Dec 17, 2006)

X


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

very interesting.It looks to me as if these pics present Bf109E-4 from III/JG52.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow never seen them before!


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 19, 2006)

Goood info Wurger!
But I would be more accurate: Bf 109E-4 from 9./JG 52. 
Note the Fug 7 antenna mast with 3 links (ealry type), as well a back mirror on the top of the windscreen.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

You are right.Without my glasses I'm a bit blind.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 2, 2007)

X


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey some nice shots, look forward to seeing more. 
That last one looks like a G-6?


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 3, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 5, 2007)

X


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 5, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent stuff Chingachgook.  
Unfortunately one of the pics was horizontal flipped.I've corrected it and I hope you haven't taken offence at me.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 6, 2007)

X


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

well spotted actually, had you seen the picture before or did the 7 give it away?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2007)

No Lanc, I have never seen the pic before but I'm not sure.The seven has given it away and an engine cowling ( a lack of the air intake for the suppercharger).


----------



## Bullo Loris (Jan 7, 2007)

This is the Swiss Bf-109, I think that Bf-109 is one of the best plane of the WWII:













Bullo Loris


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 7, 2007)

X


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2007)

To be honest, no


----------

